# klonopin and dp/dr



## kcjddd03 (Nov 21, 2009)

i am just curious from those who have or are using klonopin. how is it different from xanax and ativan? they are all benzo's. i am just curious because i have used both xanax and ativan and they worked but, only to relieve the anxiety enough to stop the panic. xanax kind of made me feel drugged a little. ativan did not do that. i am just wanting to know what the difference is in klonopin and using it for dp/dr more so than the other benzos.


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi im shaun, sorry i cant really answer your question here but i thought id throw in the question of have you or anyone else tried buspirone? It is classed as an anti anxiety drug. And do you feel as if any drug has really ever helped you?


----------



## kcjddd03 (Nov 21, 2009)

i have never tried that drug before. i have had some success with zoloft and ativan in the past. it lifted the dr enough where i was not contantly thinking about it. it was always there but, and i knew it was. it was 24/7 as it is now. i also have ocd in the pure o form. all mental and no outward compulsions per se'. i have not been on any drugs for almost two years. i do have an appt today to start again. i was just curious as to the klonopin difference.


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

So you feel depersonalised 24/7? Thats how i feel too. Up to approx 4 months ago i could for example still drive, work out, walk alone in a busy shopping centre and generally cope with the episodes of dp/dr that came over me. But i began to notice myself sinking into an even deeper state of dp/dr where it would last 2 or 3 days solid and i would literally be spaced out. Then it subsided and i would manage to cope again with daily tasks. But i just knew id never felt that low before and kept wondeing if it would return because i was scared. Of course it returned! So now im in a constant state of dp/dr and it is so so frustrating because im 28 and been suffering this for years now. I just want to feel a tiny break from the unrelenting emptiness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

sbm81 said:


> Hi im shaun, sorry i cant really answer your question here but i thought id throw in the question of have you or anyone else tried buspirone? It is classed as an anti anxiety drug. And do you feel as if any drug has really ever helped you?


 I took buspar (buspirone) and it was HELL. I only took one dose but it sent me into dp/dr times 10. I couldn't get out of bed and just spent hours bawling my eyes out. It took all day for it to go away.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Regarding klonopin, I have tried it three times, and it always made me feel worse. I've been taking Xanax for 20 years - 5 mg/day at night. It doesn't really help the DP/DR, but it calms me down enough to sleep. I don't know why the klonopin made we worse. Do you feel like the Ativan helped more than the Xanax? I've never tried Ativan. Regarding buspar, I took it for six months, and it did nothing. Didn't feel any different. Didn't help my anxiety at all - or for that matter, didn't help anything. Hope this helps. Angela


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been taking Klonopin since April, a low dose- no more than 1 mg per day. i take it along with trileptal. for me, and apparently many others, it seems to be the one drug that has some positive impact. it is probably the best benzo to be on long term due to its long half life and it seems that it is somewhat less addictive. For me it worked very well for the first couple months- made me feel normal and content, gave me motivation to do things. Its not as effective now probably due to tolerance, and i am not willing to keep upping the dose. it can also have a tendency to depress if you take too much. I would say its worth trying if you have anxiety or your DP is rooted on anxiety.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't read any of the posts, so if this has already been said, my bad.

Clonazepam has more potent anti-epileptic properties in comparison to other benzodiazepines.


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im not sure if you guys are mostly from the states and are talking about medicines that arent available over here in the uk, i will do some research to see what drugs are available here.

And here's a question, dont you ever feel like taking a pills is maybe holding back your recovery? Do we really need pills?


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

sbm81 said:


> Im not sure if you guys are mostly from the states and are talking about medicines that arent available over here in the uk, i will do some research to see what drugs are available here.
> 
> And here's a question, dont you ever feel like taking a pills is maybe holding back your recovery? Do we really need pills?


Good question....problem is i am pretty bad off(although it fluctuates) without any meds. i resisted for a long time- 20 years of no meds and my quality of life was not really good. now do meds make it dramatically better? not really but certainly there is enough improvement that i dont want to think about going off and being back where i was. my intention is to try TMS....currently working to get my insurance to cover some of the cost....its still considered "investigational" so they need to look at it on a case by case basis.


----------



## kcjddd03 (Nov 21, 2009)

does anyone know if they can tell a difference with klonopin or not? does it help at all?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Klonopin (Clonazepam) helped me immensely for the first 4-6 months.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Klonopin helped me a lot as well for a few months....still helps just not as much- you tend to build a tolerance after a while then have to increase the dose.....sort of a tail chasing thing and i am not going there. I still take 0.5 to 1 mg per day, and i am playing around still with adding something else to counter the mild depression(other than SSRIs or SNRsI which were awful). I am on Trileptal which helps some with stabilizing mood, and lamictal even at low doses I didnt like- made me feel strange and agitated. I am experimenting with low doses of Neurontin along with the Klonopin and its not bad so far... I initially tried a higher dose of Neurontin (600 mg per day which is considered a low dose really) and didnt like it, so now i am taking 200-300. Give Neurontin a try- its an easy drug to take and it does not produce a metabolite- just goes in does its thing and comes out the same way. if you don't like it its out of your system in a couple days. and the generic is really cheap. works well for some for anxiety and helps depression to some degree.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

kcjddd03 said:


> does anyone know if they can tell a difference with klonopin or not? does it help at all?


I take clonazepam each night, and during the day when necessary and _heck yeah it helps!_ This medication had the single biggest impact on my mental health, so much so that I could divide my life with DR and DP as before clonazepam, and after clonazepam. Lamictal comes in a close second in dealing with DR.


----------



## uzbeccastan (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, Klonopin does work. For me, it doesn't take away the DP (which I have 24/7), but it helps me get through my work shift, class, or just the day in general without freaking out (panic attack.) It makes me kind of not care that I have DP for the time being. I have taken Xanax; it is like a roller coaster ride. It calms me down, makes me sleepy so I take a nap, and when I wake up I have anxiety again. It takes you up and down, whereas Klonopin is a steadier plateau. It lets you down easy too. I have also taken Ativan, and it made me feel as though I had taken 100 Benadryls at the same time, and didn't help my anxiety at all. I think Klonopin is the way to go. Good luck!


----------

